# UberEat surge question



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

I have Uber driver app with Uber eat and uberX options. They never give me surge when I am doing Uber eat only with UberX turn off when the surge is $10-20 in the area. How do I get this surge? Do I have to check all the options to get the surge?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

No idea how the Uber Eats surge works, I'll follow along to gain some in sight.

We very rarely see any surge in out area yet twice now I received an eats request that I found after the fact has surge.

One day when I was in a surge area I turned Ubex X off and left only eats on and lost my $1.50 sticky surge and the surge went blank from the map. Turned X back on along with eats and the map showed the surge again and I got the $1.50 sticky back.

Other times without seeing any surge on the map one of eats orders would include a surge. No much most of the time under $1.00

Like I said my area rarely surges so I have no idea.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

In the past you needed to have your rideshare options on to see and get surge. I've noticed lately the surge has been showing with only deliveries turned on. Received a whopping $1 surge over the weekend on a delivery order. Maybe delivery has its own surge now?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I've seen this recently. In my market, business is so slow it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's hot or miss for me. Sometimes I magically see a surge after I do an eats. Wish I was able to tell so I would know which ones to take.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> I have Uber driver app with Uber eat and uberX options. They never give me surge when I am doing Uber eat only with UberX turn off when the surge is $10-20 in the area. How do I get this surge? Do I have to check all the options to get the surge?
> [/





Timlee252525 said:


> I have Uber driver app with Uber eat and uberX options. They never give me surge when I am doing Uber eat only with UberX turn off when the surge is $10-20 in the area. How do I get this surge? Do I have to check all the options to get the surge?


UE doesn't have surges like x has ... the max i have ever seen was $2 but normally it's $1


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve noticed lately that the sticky surge is good on Uber eats now also. Picked up a $8.00 sticky surge the other night and when I went to do my delivery, it was there and I got paid the $8


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I only do food and while I look at the the 1,1x or more or like $2 areas, I do completely disregard them when it comes to where I hang out or stage. The offers will still be the offers. Whatever they offer me needs to work for me in regards to distance, wait time, drive time, and in some cases... time for me to return to my core area. Sure, these additions to the offer make them pay out more. However, I do not care. I am always more than happy to take a $7.50 offer (with expected tip) from a restaurant in town also going less than 8 min away in town where I also know that the particular restaurant is on their "A" game and will gave the order ready when I arrive versus a $16 offer sending me 20 to 25 minutes away sending me into city traffic.


----------

